# Flippinout On Antler



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Blue Skeen gave me a piece of antler recently- most likely mule deer or elk- he could not remember as he had it so long. After spending too much time trying to decide how to progress with it, i finally just started in on it and went freestyle- designing as a went. I had a lot of fun making this slingshot and got to try out some new techniques and materials. The handles were cut to accommodate cocobolo scales with maple veneer spacers. The antler was flat in cross section and didn't offer enough surface area for the hand. I then laminated the paduak/maple/micarta/bubinga over that, just for good looks and visual contrast. The ends of the forks and butt of the handle received ebony caps and the forks are pinned with walnut/aluminum/brass. It is rock solid and perty to boot!

I finished the frame with CA glue and boiled linseed oil, a trick i understand pen turners and duck call makers are using. It is easy to apply, super hard, fill cracks adn voids, and polishes up like a mirror.

The fork was built around my hand and fits like a glove. It has a great heft and shoots really well. And no, this fork will never be for sale.

Enjoy


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice work.. You certainly make some unique pieces and they are always pleasing to the eye..

Nico


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Amazing stuff. I have never seen anyone do anything like that with antler.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Never be for sale? . . . I'll trade you my Mercedes for it!







That's just crazy good!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Gorgeous! I would like to know more on the CA glue and Boiled linseed oil technique. – Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nathan, amazing, you are one talanted creative guy. Now, you need to pick up Blue again next year for the 2012 ECST and have him sign it for you. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Everything has a price!


Are you saying if someone offered you 10,000.00 CASH you
wouldn't sell it?


I don't think so!


Nice work though.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Slingman,you are correct and I accept your offer. I think you have my address, just send the check there.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ohh my lord absolutely great craftsmanship!


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

This is elevated to the realm of fine furniture. Beautiful and elegant. Outstanding job.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Wow Nathan, that is awesome!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Slingman,you are correct and I accept your offer. I think you have my address, just send the check there.

























Philly


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

this is flippin awesome


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is in the top 5 prettiest slingshots i have ever seen!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Bárbaro Neathan!

Trabajo exquisito! para ir de frack a tirar jeje!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW, just WOW


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! Brilliant craftsmanship.









Nathan, I don't have a Mercedes for trade, at least can I use pics for my pc wallpaper ?


----------



## the warrior yeti (May 11, 2011)

Great workmanship! You certainly have the right to be proud of that one. I'd also like to know the ratio on your linseed CA glue mix.


----------



## MARK(BROKEN ARROW) (Apr 12, 2011)

NATHAN, YOUR ABILITY TO CREATE SLINGSHOTS AS BEAUTIFUL AS THAT JUST RAISES THE BAR FOR EVERYONE ELSE.AND A PIECE OF THAT SLINGSHOT COMING FROM BLUE SKEEN ONLY ADDS TO THE BEAUTY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,AND KEEP POSTING THE PICTURES.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice slingshot


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! I love this frame. Much respect!

Jörg


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Thats just too good !!! 
There is some serious craftsmanship going on there, amazing stuff !!!!








I do not think there is a price on that slingshot.

Nathan, what glue do you use to bond together wood to wood, or antler to wood?? I have seen many do it here as well, though It would be great if you could share some of your master knowledge.
Im quite sure it's not just done using a glue stick, thats for sure









You have gone to extraordinary heights with your catapult making, do not stop !!

Cheers
AJ


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the best that I have seen


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Thats just too good !!!
> There is some serious craftsmanship going on there, amazing stuff !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


The first layer of wood bonded to the antler was done with epoxy so that any irregularities would be filled in. The rest of the handle pieces were glued with Titebond 3 wood glue. The ebony was epoxied as well, as the wood is very oily and i didn't have much surface area. Titebond 3 works well on antler to wood though.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

speechless!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

As always fantastic, you are a true master.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

alfshooter said:


> As always fantastic, you are a true master.


Nathan.....
That fork is absolutely beautiful!
I rate that piece...11 out of 10.
Very nice work.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

The are just no words!!!!

LGD


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wowww ..

Truly amazing work.


----------



## Max (Mar 28, 2011)

looks great, how did you paint it?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

It is not painted. Read the description of materials.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very impressive. Super beautiful!


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

----YYYYep,,,,,thats exquisite----


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

There are some pretty amazing craftsmen on here, but this is stunning.
Dan


----------

